# mouse issues revisited



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

as a refresher...i was having issues with my ps/2 mouse. it would stall or go haywire traveling and clicking at will...strange when it was the latter. i didn't discount software issues such as drivers or malware, but i suspected hardware. i would be able to do what i call a "hotdog" reinstall of the mouse, or on the fly...whatever. i would simply pull the jack and re-attach it. it would work for a while and fail again, sometimes forcing me to reboot.

the idea was to try a serial mouse to see if it was the ps/2 port failing. i had issues installing the serial mouse. it would not recognize the mouse when i disconnected the ps/2 mouse while powered down and installed the serial mouse when powered down and then powered up.

i tried a different approach today. i installed the serial mouse by forcing the system to scan for hardware. it ended up where i had 2 functioning mice. telling the story from the end to the middle, the serial port mouse seems to work fine, but i have another issue. i cannot uninstall the ps/2 mouse and have the serial mouse remain as the recognized mouse when i reboot. whenever i reboot, i need to have the ps/2 mouse the get me to the hardware scan to find the serial mouse. i can then use the serial mouse with no more issues...until i reboot. i have tried uninstalling the mouse from the device manager, both physically removing it and leaving it in for the reboot, but the outcome is the same. i need to have the ps/2 mouse attached to allow me to install the serial mouse after windows boots.

i am running xp pro.

any ideas?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

just wanted to add that i tried something different. if i go to standby mode, the system keeps the serial mouse. if i restart or shut down and start up, i lose the serial mouse again.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Years ago, serial to ps2 adapters were around when the mouse transition was being made from serial to ps2 on computers . Did you try an adapter with serial mouse in your ps2 port?

What about the usb mouse you were gonna try?

RF


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i was trying to avoid the ps/2 port as i think that is the bad hardware (or something related to the ps/2 port). i don't have the money for a USB mouse at the moment. they seem to be more expensive than i remember them being. i think china mart wanted $20-$30.

the two mouse set-up and using the standby mode is working well...at the moment. i would just like to totally uninstall the ps/2 mouse permanently. when i do that and restart...i lose the serial mouse.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

MELOC said:


> i don't have the money for a USB mouse at the moment. they seem to be more expensive than i remember them being. i think china mart wanted $20-$30.


Less than $10 including shipping on ebay.

-Dan


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=MS-009S&cat=MOU

usb ball mouse on geeks. 2 bucks shipped. I purchased one for my secondary system. works fine for me.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

14yearpcmaker said:


> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=MS-009S&cat=MOU
> 
> usb ball mouse on geeks. 2 bucks shipped. I purchased one for my secondary system. works fine for me.



cool! thanks. i was actually hoping to find one of those at china mart, but all they had were USB optical. optical mice are fine, but can get a bit jumpy at times with my desk configured like i have it. when gaming, i require lots of mouse space. i have not found a mouse pad as large as my desk pull-out, so i just cover my pull-out with a thin single layer poster board to use as a mouse pad.

i may have to get a few of these USB scroll mice. :baby04:


----------

